# Does your Golden like the vet?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry don't know how to make this a voting post!!! That is what I wanted to do.
Can you help!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Shirley said:


> Since June 06 Amber (3 months old) goes to the vet every two weeks to get weighed. Amber also had a minor injury in August after running into a wall and had her neutering in October 06. So we guessed she knew what the vet was for.


SHE got NEUTERED!!  Something about that isn't right...: 

Carson loves the vet. He get's all excited cuz he gets to see other dogs. Last time we were there he kept trying to get into the back while we were sitting in the waiting room.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

For my two, it depends on the doctor. Dottie generally loves to see the vet, but there was one doctor that intimidated her. This occurred when she'd first come to live with us. Since then, there was one vet that she basically snubbed, and one that freaked her out totally. But there are three vets that she really really likes.

Barrington is wary of all doctors, but he loves the one that we've settled on for him. It's kinda silly, but we've let the dogs tell us which doctor they prefer.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> SHE got NEUTERED!!  Something about that isn't right...:


Why?!?!?!? What have I said wrong now!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

She got spayed.  

Tinkerbell loves the vet's office. She tries to jump from the car without me. And once we get out of the car she drags me inside. They told me it would probably change after she got spayed. It hasn't. I have to be real careful because that is the one place where i know she could pull me off my feet.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Dogs are amazing!!! Our first dog, when we would go visit my parents who lived on the upper East Side in NYC, would sit up in the car as soon as we turned onto Park Avenue!!! By the time we were down in in 70's, he was OUT OF HIS MIND-jumping around and wagging his tail!!! It could have been 3 or 4 months since we visited them in the city-but he ALWAYS knew when we got close. It's funny, my mother never let us have a dog when we were growing up, but she loved this dog-used to feed him Breyer's vanilla ice cream off a spoon!!!! My two guys now, go crazy when I pull into the Vet's parking lots-you would think they were going to a party!!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy loves our vet Everyone who works there are great people. They all truly care about the pets. They remember all the pets by name with out even having to look in their files, they are very friendly, and very paitent with the animals..I highly recommend these people to anyone who asks me about a good vet.
Shy went in last May to be tested for a UTI, when it came back positive they had given me some medication for Shy. About 2 or 3 days later our vet had called us one morning to see how Shy was making out.
I had Shy out for a walk one day and met up with one the vets assistants, and she had remember Shy's name, and asked about Shy and how she was doing.
when we pull into the parking lot shes gets right excited,she gets on the table herself.. excepts she hasn't realized that she needs to on the top of table, not the bottom section of the table.. lol.. I hope you know what I mean because I don't know to describe it right now.. but Shy always crawls on the bottom section of the table and lays there with this goofy look on her face.. and they always give her cookies... I think thats her favourite part.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Sandy seems to like the vet, but then again she's yet to meet a person she hasn't liked :heartbeat . She gets so excited around people (family, friends or strangers) she wags her tail so much her entire body sways from side to side.:bowl:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> SHE got NEUTERED!!  Something about that isn't right...:


Neutering, from the Latin neŭter (of neither type), is the removal of an animal's reproductive organ, either all of it or a considerably large part of it. It is the most drastic surgical procedure with sterilizing purposes. The process in males is also referred to as castration, or gelding; while the process in females is also called spaying.

I always use the word NEUTERING as it covers both male and female.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

: Oh....ok...if your gonna get all technical with me... lol


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Denali LOVES the vet! He gets so excited in the car that it is hard to get his leash on to take him inside. Once we get in there, he _drags_ me to the counter and immediately puts his front paws up there for a treat. Of course, I think he has better manners than that, but at the vet it doesn't seem to matter. When we get into the room, he has literally done a standing jump from the floor to the exam table. The vet was so surprised, to see this big ol' bundle of fur jump straight up to the table! :lol: He absolutely loves it, even if he has to get a shot, etc. 

Gretzky is a completely different story...he HATES the vet. We adopted him from a rescue, and the first time I took him to their vet he barked and growled at every person there except me. He tucks his tail and raises the fur on his back. I don't know for sure, but I assume that he might have had some type of bad vet experience before we got him. He is getting better, but he still barks. The first time we took him to our vet, the vet was great. He brought tons of treats and knelt on the floor. He waited for Gretzky to feel comfortable enough to come over to him and then he quietly and gently examined him, giving him treats the whole time. Before the vet did that, he was so scared that he was climbing into my husband's lap. Poor guy...but he has come a LOOOONG way in a few short months. 

Anyway, sorry for the long story...but the bottom line is: our dogs are split - one likes the vet, one does not.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

The rescue from which we adopted Tabitha and Magic is located at our vet's office. The vets in that practice seem to be gentle and loving towards the animals. Both dogs love going back to their old "home" and show no fear. We love going back because all the workers know both dogs so well and make over them when we get there. Treats are offered, hugs and pets from everyone, high pitched squeals of delight to see them - what dog wouldn't love that!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> : Oh....ok...if your gonna get all technical with me... lol


No, my whole life (as a teacher = 90% of my life).

I asked a simple neutral OBVIOUS question, you chose to go into neutering/spraying. 

I just had to say eventhough I didn't know the difference in May 06 i now know a little bit more. And I am going to keep on learning as I am a silly educator.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Shirley said:


> No, my whole life (as a teacher = 90% of my life).
> 
> I asked a simple neutral OBVIOUS question, you chose to go into neutering/spraying.
> 
> I just had to say eventhough I didn't know the difference in May 06 i now know a little bit more. And I am going to keep on learning as I am a silly educator.


Ha ha lol. Well...I guess you got me.  I guess if anyone would know it'd be a teacher. sorry Mrs. Shirley. lol  :


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ha ha lol. Well...I guess you got me.  I guess if anyone would know it'd be a teacher. sorry Mrs. Shirley. lol  :


You obviously meant MRS POLLAK. LOL :yuck: :yuck: Firstnames / Forenames are no longer ALLOWED in UK!!!! 

I'll have a one 2 one anytime with you Carsonsdaddy!!!!:kiss:

But remember what the initial post was about!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, I'll admit...I hijacked your thread.  It was all in good fun though.  I'd have gone with Mrs. Pollak but I didn't know your last name.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, I'll admit...I hijacked your thread.  It was all in good fun though.  I'd have gone with Mrs. Pollak but I didn't know your last name.


Miss or Mrs Pollak (school children)
Shirley (Family, friend and forum members)
Boom - Nickname (my Dad,Mum and familly)
(It could go on - I have about 5+ nicknames!!!)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mrs Pollak, Every one of my doggies just loves the vet (currently I have 19, which includes the resident doggies, one boarder, and a litter of ten puppies). Even Duncan, who is neutered (AKA "fixed" LOL) loves her. I think that GRs are just so friendly, that sometimes they don't know what is good for them. Although, do we have an exceptionally gentle and skilled veterinarian.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandy loved going to see our Vet (Dr. Heather) and so does Nugget.
I think they know and learn if they are good, she gives them a treat.
What I don't understand is: I have always been good, and paid the bill, limited
my jokes and for the most part been good, and I have yet to be given a 
chewy treat by Dr Heather! Hmmmm!.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

kra said:


> What I don't understand is: I have always been good, and paid the bill, limited
> my jokes and for the most part been good, and I have yet to be given a
> chewy treat by Dr Heather! Hmmmm!.....



Well don't feel bad. When I take Augie to the vet's, all the workers come out to hug him and say how good looking he is, he gets treats for doing nothing, and everyone makes a big fuss... and what do I get? Nada! Not even a single compliment. I look at them with big shiny eyes and everything, but nothing seems to work. It's a cruel, cruel world out there


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky hates the vet. I dragged him growling into the exam room last time. But...at least I dont have to carry a 70lb dog through the front door anymore. He's gotten to like seeing all the cats and dogs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker loves the vet! It means free treats and other dogs to play with!! 

He just sniffs at cats lol.

He doesn't even move when he's getting his shots, he's too busy stuffing his face to notice anything is going on with him lol


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the word "Fixed" is a easy word and covers both him and her
I think Samson loves anyone and everyone as long as you pet him....
Cosmo is a little different...If you are comfortable with him, he likes you but if you are not he can sense it and is not happy with you. I would let the dog pick also....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs are indifferent to the vet, and rarely do they go. I haven't had an emergency in at least a year if not two or three (knocking twice on wood!). We do shots at a shot clinic and only rabies and that only every three years


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie and Hootie love the vets and for that matter everyone they come in contact with... morgan is a afraid of everything and Maggie well.... she likes 3 out of the 4 vets.... they have a new one up there and when she came in the room Maggie jumped in my lap and growled at the new vet....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Mina said:


> I think the word "Fixed" is a easy word and covers both him and her


I agree......I myself neither really use the other terms.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We will find out in a few more weeks how well Katie does at the vets.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh, you guys all have such nice, easy-going dogs.....My pups hate the vet. Probably because they've each been there only twice in there lifetime for their shots as puppies. They tend to get pretty scared, and fight getting up on the table.....kinda tricky since they are both 60+ lbs. now.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Mojo LOVES the vet. Dr Leslie thinks the world of him and is VERY impressed with his manners. For this he gets LOTS of treats from her


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

wrigley loves the vet....he loves about anyone he knows!!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Julie likes the vet so much she pees everytime she walks in the door--right after she does her happy dance-

There is one vet tech in particular she likes the best--jumps right up in her arms--the vet tech has learned to squat closer to the floor when she sees Julie coming--(does not hurt her bum so bad when she falls over).


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

njb said:


> Julie likes the vet so much she pees everytime she walks in the door--right after she does her happy dance-


That is just what Marley does!  There's also one particular cashier at Petsmart that is his favorite, and whenever he is there she knows she'll need to clean her shoes. His record is three times in one visit.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Well don't feel bad. When I take Augie to the vet's, all the workers come out to hug him and say how good looking he is, he gets treats for doing nothing, and everyone makes a big fuss... and what do I get? Nada! Not even a single compliment. I look at them with big shiny eyes and everything, but nothing seems to work. It's a cruel, cruel world out there


Ah, but do you wag your tail?


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Genki likes everybody he sees but once the vet tried to empty the glands on his butt he acted as though he was going to bite! That's an exception though.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky is fine with going to the vets until he get to the exam room and then he wants out.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Leo - doesn't care. Not real fond of the barking dogs in the waiting room
Maddy - Terrified. She has spent so much time there with surgeries and such that it takes both my husband and I to get her in the door. Ususally Patrick ends up carring her (75 lbs) and I try to get everyone out of the way and open doors.
Cheena - afraid, she cries the whole time


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

It's one of Wilson's favorite places to go. They love him there, and he returns the favor.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh yes especially when they run out of doggy treats and they let her have kitty treats.....then shes sooo happy lol.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi freaks out at the vet - has a big caution sticker on her file "WILL BITE"
We muzzle her up and they make it quick. It is the restraint that she doesnt tolerate. After YEARS of desensitizing, she will let me and my husband restrain her, but no one else...

Liberty on the other hand loves all vets!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, for us! Nugget enjoys the vet visit. I like to be the first doggie in the door when they open in the morning. That way I'm exposing her to anything bad in the waiting room on the floor or in the air. Or a another dog with issues. It has never happened, but I like being careful.
Nug's has been good of vet visits.... knock on wood!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Starlite doesn't like anyone he doesn't know.... but he doesn't mind places, or have any fear of veterinary procedure. Keira loves everyone and everything.


----------

